# Estimating Paint Jobs



## spectrum (Mar 7, 2008)

I never new estimator sight existed. Nice tool for inside painting! Got anything like that for exterior? My prices for interior seem to be right on but it is interesting to check anyway.

Dan


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Well according to Mypaintbid, My rates for wall footage is about right for this area. BUt, if I had repaired all the mud mistakes someone had, I would have been hurting a little. Customer just wanted it painted, so very little prep was involved. This was a breakroom, lobby and bathroom at his auto restoration business, and him being a new customer and me wanting his referrals, I gave him the same rate as I gave him for his walls at home. I also did not change the rate for 10' walls. I may reconsider next time. It was a lesson in why commercial rates differ from residential...and why rates change when the painter supplies the paint. Time spent getting paint tinted, pregnant girl not wanting to smeel paint, and having to paint the lobby on her day off, customers coming in and out, etc.....


----------



## HudsonCont (Jul 31, 2007)

*why not paint cieling twice*

I allways double coat cielings it takes about an hour if that!


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

HudsonCont said:


> I allways double coat cielings it takes about an hour if that!


I before E except after C
This is coming from the guy with no Insurance and taking only cash payments


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

mrpaintguy said:


> ok junior dont get your panties all bunched up, Ive been in this business 26 years and I know a bs'er when I meet one, save your stories for your pals at the bar-they are the only ones that will buy your load of crap-We all know you dont profit 225,000+ per year.


Not quite sure why you don't believe that. We have come really close to those numbers for the last 6 years


----------



## perfect (Jan 29, 2008)

RIGHT ON THIS GUY MUST BE LOW END BITTER NO BUSINESS SENSE :whistling


premierpainter said:


> Not quite sure why you don't believe that. We have come really close to those numbers for the last 6 years


----------



## Haze Painting (Mar 9, 2008)

*Excel or other spreadsheets for painting estimates*

I am looking for painting estimate forms in excel or any other format. I need some examples or even the forms themselves. Please help. I am just learning excel and not very good at it. 

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Haze Painting (Mar 9, 2008)

*Excel or other spreadsheets for painting estimates*

I am looking for painting estimate forms in excel or any other format. I need some examples or even the forms themselves. Please help. I am just learning excel and not very good at it. 

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

If you can consistently profit over $112/hr working by yourself, perfect, please enlighten the rest of us as to your secret.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Haze, shoot me an email and I'll send you anything you need for templates, just be specific in what you need. [email protected]


----------



## perfect (Jan 29, 2008)

WHEN QUOTING JOBS I KNOW WHERE I HAVE TO BE ON SQUARE FOOT AND HOW MUCH I CAN DO IT IS JUST TAKING ALL THE VARIABLES AND WORKING THEM IN I DON'T RELY ON ANY ONE OR MACHINE TO QUOT MY JOBS QUALITY AND DEPENDABILITY SELL REFERRAL JOBS I TARGET THE BIG DOLLAR JOBS AND THATS ALL I DO . NO REAL SECRET JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN DON'T WANNA BE 26 YEARS MAKING PEANUTS IN SOME CIRCUS LOL:thumbsup:


DeanV said:


> If you can consistently profit over $112/hr working by yourself, perfect, please enlighten the rest of us as to your secret.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

pzelano said:


> If it took 2 weeks, it would leave me with $3200, making $40 an hour.


This is incorrect
...unless you have absolutely no overhead whatsoever

You have overhead, you are just thinking like a paycheck collector and not thinking like a business owner

First off, how did you get the lead?
If not by advertising, then maybe a referral?
Well...who answered the phone?
The receptionist?
If you answered the phone, then start that time clock ticking
Who paid for the phone?...the phone line?...the paper to write the address done on?
Who met with this customer?
You have to pay the salesman
Even if it's you....you gotta pay (or at least count it)
Same with the estimator...often it's the same person...and even if it wasn't you, you'd have to pay someone...so you have to keep that in mind and pay yourself for that part of the job
Who paid for the gas to get to the sales/measuring/estimate meeting?
Who paid for the truck to get there?
Who paid for the business cards and brochure that you left
Now you still have to get back to the office somehow...
..oh yeah, the office....even if it's your basement workout space with a desk and phone....it's still a business expense...even if it's your cell phone...especially if it's your cell phone...
Now you've got to write up a proposal or contract
Unless it's on extra Wendy's napkins there's that expense
And your time to do so...
Write up a bill...bookkeeper or software expense...
If you are the bookkeeper, still gotta get paid

Well, now, quite a lit of expenses so far...
...and we still haven't even stopped by the paint store to pick up an ounce of paint...
...Hell...WE DON"T EVEN HAVE THE JOB YET


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

DeanV said:


> If you can consistently profit over $112/hr working by yourself, perfect, please enlighten the rest of us as to your secret.


Its called busy. We have 25 to 30 men on payroll all year round. In busy season we can do 100 estimates a month. Slower times like now, 40 a month. 17 years in business, I have a business background. We also have a Renovation Company that can do $2mil + a year as well


----------



## perfect (Jan 29, 2008)

YES THAT IS THE BOTTOM LINE BUSY :laughing:


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

slickshift said:


> This is incorrect
> ...unless you have absolutely no overhead whatsoever
> 
> You have overhead, you are just thinking like a paycheck collector and not thinking like a business owner
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:
well said


----------



## perfect (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wild*

[quo I CAN SEE 26 YEARS OF NO EXPERIENCE AND LOW INCOME WILD YOU GO GIRL:no:
te=mrpaintguy;395170]For 1 small room to bid the quote may be a little higher as mypainybid factors in costs for overhead/bidding/purchasing materials, that is spread out for larger/mutiple rooms- look into joining mypaintbid in April 08 for a more flexible "own rate" input for the contractor and other features. It will be a wise "small" investment for you that will payoff very well for you:thumbup:[/quote]


----------

